# well/pressure/switch/pump problem



## switch045 (Jan 25, 2012)

so i went to a job yesturday, the customer has water at the kitchen sink for maybe 15 seconds, then starts kicking out air for 30 or 40 seconds, and then she gets another 15 seconds of water and so on. in the well house the pressure reads 15 psi, then drops to zero, and then the pump comes back on until it hits 15 psi again and so on.

81 gallon pressure tank was bad, the whole thing was filled with water. so i replaced it.

same thing still happens. switch has power going to it but in the on position but doesnt activate the pump, so i replaced the switch. same thing occures. thought it might be a bad switch, so i go get a new switch and install it, same thing happens, pumps to about 15 psi then it shuts off until it reads zero for maybe a min.

on all three switches i noticed they actually dont switch on and off, all three stay in the on position, the switch doesnt switch on and off, the pump just kicks on after 40 seconds to a min with the gauge reading 0 psi, and then it will kick on until its 15psi then shut off.

i tried wiring the switch everyway possible, i also adjusted the switched every way possible, it has power....any ideas?


----------



## AWWGH (May 2, 2011)

Did you check amperage on the pump leads? If so are they in range? Does this happen all the time or only periodically? Did you check the static water level in the well?

My guess is that you have a leak in the offset (from the well to the house). The well could be run down. Let it sit for a few hours and pressure test it from where the piping enters the house. Put a gauge, valve and hose after valve and close the valve with the pump running (only for a second) and then open. If the gauge pegs most likely there is no leak, if the gauge struggles to build pressure you know there is a leak. Pressure test at the wel head also if the offset line seems to be ok.

Need more info! And what do you mean you tried wiring it different ways? :blink:


----------



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

Yah it sounds like the well is going dry

Enough water to get it to 15 psi then running out

Pump is more than likely over heating and going off on thermal protection

You really need to take an amp reading draw of the pump wires to see the current draw

Question. Once the pressure hit 15 psi does it stay there or eventually drops if all the valves are closed?

Answer. If it drops on it's own then there is more than likely a leak some where

To get air in the system ... One of two things

Well is going dry or leak in pipe

Sent from my portable office....yes I am at work


----------



## switch045 (Jan 25, 2012)

(AWWGH)

the customer is pretty strange, she wont let me go back to her room to look at the breaker box, for what reason i'am not sure. 

no didnt check amperage on pump leads. she said it started 2 days ago, and yeah, all the time since, non stop.

i wanted to test pressure but she has no hosebibs or any other way to test at home.

(OLDSCHOOL)

so the pump will shut off pretty quick to protect from over heating?

it will hit 15psi and eventually hit zero on it's own relatively quick. she could have leaks at the home (she hasnt used the kitchen sink for 2 years due to duct tape no longer working on the drains)

my big thing is you cant hear or see the switch "switching" all 3 stayed in engaged, but pump comes on and off whenever it feels like it.


----------



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

Sounds like it's a dump

There could be a leak any where

Shut valve after pressure tank and see if pressure is maintained

Got to find the source of the leak

Sent from my portable office....yes I am at work


----------



## user2090 (Sep 26, 2009)

Did you set the pressure in the tank to the appropriate amount? It must be set at 2 P.S.I. less than the cut-on pressure of the switch. If the pump switch comes on at 30 PSI then the tank needs to be set at 28 PSI. 

While it might be a well problem it sounds like first and foremost you have a tank to switch pressure problem.

Forgot to ask if the pressure gauge is working properly? When ever I work on a well system I almost always change the pressure gauge, the cost dollars and will frequently fail.


----------



## user2090 (Sep 26, 2009)

Where is your introduction? I can't find it. :whistling2:


----------



## AWWGH (May 2, 2011)

Pressure test it where it enters the house like I said before.

Check amperage right at the pump leads, if the amps are low its going to indicate a low water level in the well.

As OS said the pump turning off without the pressure switch engaging either means its going off on thermal overload to protect burning up or it builds pressure as much as it can with the well drawn down and can't build anymore.

One more question, is there a check valve on the incoming of the tank?


----------



## Mississippiplum (Sep 30, 2011)

I'd say it's a low Yeild well that's going dry, and the pumps thermal overload is tripping because it's drawing air after the water lvl. Drops below the inlet screen.

sent from the jobsite porta-potty


----------



## switch045 (Jan 25, 2012)

alright, so i went back out there today with a co-worker, he knows a few "well" guys. everything with the pump and well checked out, so what we did was get the pump going, once it reached 15psi, we shut the gate valve (no check valve) and it stayed at 15psi, i turned on the kitchen sink and it had good pressure, filled up a 5 gallon bucket until the water ran out. the line from the tank to to well is about 35 feet. sold her a new line. has to be a leak in between the two. 50 year old 1" galvanized line.


----------



## bartnc37 (Feb 24, 2009)

I think you sold her a misinformed and more more likely than not incorrect WAG. Even if there is a hole in lateral line the pump would keep pumping and you'd have a swamp hole somewhere outside. I would bet dollars to donuts you've got a pump with the bearings going out and a hole or two in the drop pipe to boot.


----------



## user2090 (Sep 26, 2009)

switch045 said:


> alright, so i went back out there today with a co-worker, he knows a few "well" guys. everything with the pump and well checked out, so what we did was get the pump going, once it reached 15psi, we shut the gate valve (no check valve) and it stayed at 15psi, i turned on the kitchen sink and it had good pressure, filled up a 5 gallon bucket until the water ran out. the line from the tank to to well is about 35 feet. sold her a new line. has to be a leak in between the two. 50 year old 1" galvanized line.


I would tell you what was going on if I was convinced you are a Plumbing Professional, but since you refuse. NO SOUP FOR YOU.


----------



## switch045 (Jan 25, 2012)

Indie said:


> Where is your introduction? I can't find it. :whistling2:


 
what do you mean?


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

Indie said:


> Where is your introduction? I can't find it. :whistling2:





switch045 said:


> what do you mean?


Really? You've been asked about an intro on almost every thread you have posted to.

Click here and read>>> Introduction Section of the Zone

Then click here and post an intro>>> Post Your Intro


----------



## AWWGH (May 2, 2011)

switch045 said:


> alright, so i went back out there today with a co-worker, he knows a few "well" guys. everything with the pump and well checked out, so what we did was get the pump going, once it reached 15psi, we shut the gate valve (no check valve) and it stayed at 15psi, i turned on the kitchen sink and it had good pressure, filled up a 5 gallon bucket until the water ran out. the line from the tank to to well is about 35 feet. sold her a new line. has to be a leak in between the two. 50 year old 1" galvanized line.


 
A "well" guy would pressure test the buried line before he sold a new one.

From experience with this scenario and a galvy line in the ground it's more than likely leaking into the ground. But it should still be pressure tested prior to digging up someones yard and installing a new water line.

When working on well/pump systems most repairs are VERY time consuming. Mistakes cost money. Take an hour and pressure test the line, plain and simple.


----------



## AWWGH (May 2, 2011)

bartnc37 said:


> I think you sold her a misinformed and more more likely than not incorrect WAG. Even if there is a hole in lateral line the pump would keep pumping and you'd have a swamp hole somewhere outside. I would bet dollars to donuts you've got a pump with the bearings going out and a hole or two in the drop pipe to boot.


Water does not always necessarily come to the surface and create a swampy area. 

Path of least resistance whether it be up, down, or side to side.


----------



## switch045 (Jan 25, 2012)

from the pump house to the well you sink 3 inches into the ground when walking, there is more than 2 inches of water on the ground as well.



bartnc37 said:


> I think you sold her a misinformed and more more likely than not incorrect WAG. Even if there is a hole in lateral line the pump would keep pumping and you'd have a swamp hole somewhere outside. I would bet dollars to donuts you've got a pump with the bearings going out and a hole or two in the drop pipe to boot.


----------



## switch045 (Jan 25, 2012)

Indie said:


> I would tell you what was going on if I was convinced you are a Plumbing Professional, but since you refuse. NO SOUP FOR YOU.


since i refuse? i've been plumbing for 6 years, i have a license, our company is licensed, bonded and insured. but if you think saying it makes a difference i did my intro. i've met guys that have been plumbing for 20 years and they arent "Professional" nor have their license lol


----------



## Richard Hilliard (Apr 10, 2010)

important diagnostics to with hold form us.


----------



## Mississippiplum (Sep 30, 2011)

switch045 said:


> from the pump house to the well you sink 3 inches into the ground when walking, there is more than 2 inches of water on the ground as well.


Well theres yur problem!!!!!

sent from the jobsite porta-potty


----------



## switch045 (Jan 25, 2012)

Mississippiplum said:


> Well theres yur problem!!!!!
> 
> sent from the jobsite porta-potty


 
yeah i didnt know for sure because the well was up on a hill like 10 feet higher than the pressure tank and home. the whole yard was real soggy, but everywhere around is too....

so yeah, put in new 1" line from the well to the tank and good to go. thanks for everyones input. that was a mind twister lol


----------

